
Request to HN staff - davidwparker
Can you add the &quot;web&quot; link that&#x27;s on the individual item page (between &quot;past&quot; and &quot;{n} comments&quot;) to the list page (it could live between &quot;flag&quot; and &quot;{n} comments&quot;)?<p>Background of request:
To view certain articles, I end up clicking the comments link and the URL link in new tabs. Then I have to close the URL link because the article is behind a paywall. Then I go back to the comments link, click the &quot;web&quot; link in a new tab, and can access the article via Google. It would be nice to just link to the web link from the list view first.<p>EDIT: 
It appears that the &quot;web&quot; link is on &quot;&#x2F;newest&quot; but isn&#x27;t on the main page. Any particular reason?
======
greenyoda
A more reliable way of getting the attention of HN staff is to send e-mail to
hn@ycombinator.com.

